# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  النسخة الـ Repack للعبة المغامرات والأكشن الجميلة Awesomenauts 2012

## Mr_HelL

Awesomenauts 2012
Repack





برامج هامة جدا لتشغيل جميع الألعاب بأعلى جرافيك ممكنة على الأطلاق
مهم جدا تحميل برنامج الباور أيزو لتسطيب جميع الألعاب بسهولة من هنـــــــــــــــــــا

لتحميل جميع البرامج على لينك واحد فقط
http://takemyfile.com/1686007

البرامج منفصلة يجب تحميلهم وتسطيبهم جميعا

Nvidia : تشغيل الألعاب بأعلى جرافيك ممكن ( أهم برنامج )
Agia Physics : زيادة الجرافيك ومهم لكروت الأى تى أى وكروت البلت أن
Games For Windows : معظم الألعاب حاليا بتحتاج هذا البرنامج لكى يعمل التسيف فى اللعبة
Direct X : تسريع الألعاب وتشغيل جميع الألعاب الحديثة
Net Fram Work : أغلب الألعاب لاتعمل بدونه
Microsoft Virtual C : بعض الألعاب لا تعمل بدونه ومهم جدا حاليا للألعاب
All Dll Files : معظم الألعاب حاليا بتحتاج ملفات dll لكى تشتغل , مهمة جدا جدا
7zip Pottable : عملاق ضغط وتسطيب بعض الألعاب
WinRar : أخر أصدار موجود لفك ضغط الألعاب
OpenGl : بعض الألعاب لا تعمل بدونه
FreeArc : لفك ضغط الألعاب الدايركت بلاى وال FullRip المضغوطة
SKYMonK : برنامج لزيادة سرعة التحميل من من السيرفر العملاق Letitbit




Name Game : Awesomenauts 2012 : Repack
Publisher : DTP Entertainment
Developer : DTP Entertainment
Genre : Action
Release Date : Aug 1, 2012)
ESRB : Teen
ESRB Descriptors : Titles rated T (Teen) have content that may be suitable for ages 13 and older

Recommended System requirements

OS : Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7
CPU : 2.4 GHz
Graphics: 256 MB (GeForce 6800 or better)

Start Installation Repack

Unpack the release
Install the game From Setup.exe
the end of the setup
Play the game
















One Direct Link



EzzFile
http://takemyfile.com/7286417

letItbIt
http://takemyfile.com/7286421

turbobIt
http://takemyfile.com/7286423

Uploaded
http://takemyfile.com/7286424

ShareUpload
http://takemyfile.com/7286422

BayFiles
http://takemyfile.com/7286418

FileRiO
http://takemyfile.com/7286419

JumboFiles
http://takemyfile.com/7286420



200mb Per Link



EzzFile

http://takemyfile.com/7286414
http://takemyfile.com/7286415
http://takemyfile.com/7286416

letitbIt

http://takemyfile.com/7286390
http://takemyfile.com/7286391
http://takemyfile.com/7286392

turbobIt

http://takemyfile.com/7286408
http://takemyfile.com/7286409
http://takemyfile.com/7286410

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7286411
http://takemyfile.com/7286412
http://takemyfile.com/7286413

ShareUpload

http://takemyfile.com/7286405
http://takemyfile.com/7286406
http://takemyfile.com/7286407

NetlOad

http://takemyfile.com/7286393
http://takemyfile.com/7286394
http://takemyfile.com/7286395

QShare

http://takemyfile.com/7286396
http://takemyfile.com/7286397
http://takemyfile.com/7286398

RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/7286399
http://takemyfile.com/7286400
http://takemyfile.com/7286401

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/7286402
http://takemyfile.com/7286403
http://takemyfile.com/7286404

BayFiles

http://takemyfile.com/7286378
http://takemyfile.com/7286379
http://takemyfile.com/7286380

FileCloud

http://takemyfile.com/7286381
http://takemyfile.com/7286382
http://takemyfile.com/7286383

FileRiO

http://takemyfile.com/7286384
http://takemyfile.com/7286385
http://takemyfile.com/7286386

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/7286387
http://takemyfile.com/7286388
http://takemyfile.com/7286389

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يسلّم ايديك .. بحب هالألعاب خصوصاً برمضان ، بالله ما عليكم ما حدا يضحك علي  

جاري التحميل .. بس مش يطلب مني سيريال او اشي ترى بتعقد من هيك شغلات يا مان *

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مينين الالعاب حلوين وسهلين هيك خرج رمضان وتسلايه 
نيالكو شباب بتحبو هيك شغلات 
يعطيك ألف عافيه على المجهود*

----------

